# Rod building show in Feb



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anybody know the dates and place for the rod building show?


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

here ya go
http://www.icrbe.com/


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a great show to attend - the seminar schedule is very good, and there are a ton of blanks and components there you can play with and purchase.


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

What kind of turnout does the show have? How difficult are tickets and rooms to get at this time?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Turnout is usually pretty good. Tickets are purchased at the door, plenty of hotels in the area. You won't have any trouble finding a place to stay or getting in.

This is what my wife an I have done for our anniversary for the past few years, and we're booked again for this year. I buy rod supplies in the daytime, and take her out to a fancy restaurant at night. 

Looking forward to seeing old and new friends there.

Billy, Glad to see you posting here; pretty good group of guys on this board. Looking forward to seeing you in High Point, I need a new NERBS Shirt!

Walt


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Walt for the reply. I am going to try to make it this year.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have some flyers for the show to hand out at our gathering this weekend also


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walt, I lok foward ot seeing you again this year. The hotel scene isa collateral benefit - if you can hang. TEHre is ALWAYS a crew of guys who shut the hotel lobby bar down each year, The NERBs and Mudhole are fixtures in tehre and both of our groups have an absolute blast hanging out drinking and laughing all night long, every night.


----------

